# HK VP9 OR



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Can anyone tell by looking at the image below if this is the Optics Ready version of the VP9?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Zahnarzt said:


> Can anyone tell by looking at the image below if this is the Optics Ready version of the VP9?
> 
> View attachment 20468


Indeed it is, you can tell by the removable plate at the top of the slide right in front of the rear sight.

My VP9 does not have that feature.









My VP9L (Long Slide) does.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Great, thanks for the clarification. 
One more question, have you seen this frame color before. Seems like most of the FDE frames on the VP9’s are a lighter brown (shown below). But I kinda like this darker version. Wonder if it’s just the way it was photographed that make it look darker than the typical.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Zahnarzt said:


> Great, thanks for the clarification.
> One more question, have you seen this frame color before. Seems like most of the FDE frames on the VP9’s are a lighter brown (shown below). But I kinda like this darker version. Wonder if it’s just the way it was photographed that make it look darker than the typical.
> 
> View attachment 20471


You're welcome!!
I sure have, I've got a VP40 in that color. Indeed It's probably the lighting when it was photographed unless they changed the color formula which I doubt. All of the others that I've ever seen have matched mine. As you can see my slide also looks darker than the one in the photo that you've submitted.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have a couple of FDE guns. Photos look completely different deoending on the kind of lighting


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Another stupid question…if I buy a VP9 that comes with 10-rd magazines, will the same gun accept 17-rd magazines if I purchase these later?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Zahnarzt said:


> Another stupid question…if I buy a VP9 that comes with 10-rd magazines, will the same gun accept 17-rd magazines if I purchase these later?


Yep - the mags are the exact same size. The 10 round mags are for states that do not allow mags over 10 rounds. They just modify the inside to only hold 10 rounds.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Zahnarzt said:


> Another stupid question…if I buy a VP9 that comes with 10-rd magazines, will the same gun accept 17-rd magazines if I purchase these later?


Not only that but you can use the 20 round magazines like the one's on my VP9's in Post# 2. I don't know which state that you live in? You'll have to check with your state or local laws in case they have any magazine restrictions. If they do you will not be able to purchase them legally. In fact the vendors won't even ship them to you.

Which begs the question as to why you wouldn't just purchase the gun with the 17 round magazines in the first place? At least here in Arizona we have no magazine restrictions in place. Those guns along with many others come standard with the higher capacity magazines. They also make magazine extensions for the standard size magazines where you can increase the magazines capacity. But those same rules apply to state's that have magazine restrictions. Yeah I know it really sucks but that's the way it is. Get caught with one of those magazines in some of those restrictive states and you could be looking at spending some time in prison along with losing your rights to own a firearm in the future. Of course the penalties would depend on which state that you live in. Pretty f'd up huh?


----------

